# Abrechnungssoftware

## Birnenpfluecker

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen in meiner Firma (Garten- und Landschaftsbau) den Computer komplett auf Linux umzustellen. Mein einziges Problem ist meine bisherige Abrechungssoftware, da die nur für Windows ist. 

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es für Linux eine gut zu bedienende und funktionierende Software die ich nutzen könnte.

Wenn es keine gibt, wie groß ist meine Chance das ich die bisherige Software unter wine oder ähnlichem zum laufen bringe?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Birnenpfluecker wrote:*   

> ich bin am überlegen in meiner Firma (Garten- und Landschaftsbau) den Computer komplett auf Linux umzustellen. Mein einziges Problem ist meine bisherige Abrechungssoftware, da die nur für Windows ist. 
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Gibt es für Linux eine gut zu bedienende und funktionierende Software die ich nutzen könnte.
> 
> Wenn es keine gibt, wie groß ist meine Chance das ich die bisherige Software unter wine oder ähnlichem zum laufen bringe?

 

Naja, mit der Menge an Informationen ist es leicht eine zuverlässige und aussagekräftige Antwort zu geben  :Laughing: 

Dein Programm, dessen Namen wir nicht kennen, wird zu 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit laufen oder eben nicht  :Wink: 

Aber um dich nicht ganz im Regen stehen zu lassen... Lies dir mal die Geschichte aus meinem Footer (Schuldknappe) durch. Da habe ich meine ersten Versuche mit Wine und einem geschenkten Windows Game protokolliert.

Wenn du Glück hast, geht es bei dir genau so einfach.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SvenFischer

Teste doch mal, ob die Windows-Software unter crossover läuft?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Teste doch mal, ob die Windows-Software unter crossover läuft?

 

Ich würde ja eher Vorschlagen zuerst Wine zu probieren und erst dann Crossover zu verwenden.

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich kann virtualbox im "seamless mode"/"nahtloser modus" für die zwecke nur empfehlen, alles läuft stabil und problemlos und integriert sich perfekt in den linux eigenen windowmanager. wenns keine native linux anwendung gibt muss man sich eben behelfen!

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

naja hab atm keine Linuxbox... deswegen hatte ich erstmal gehofft das ihr mir evtl nen Linuxprogramm empfehlen könnt. naja am We brauch ich meinen Laptop noch, danach kommt dann gentoo drauf und ich schau mal ob ich es mit wine hinkriege...

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

wirf doch mal einen Blick in das Aktuelle Heft von Linux-User (11/0 :Cool:  Da ist ein Test von Software zum Betreiben von kleinen und mittelständischen Betrieben drin.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

Danke für den Hinweis... werd ich machen.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

werd ich mir mal anschauen, aber w3ie gesagt, hab erst abn Mo nen Linux rechner...

----------

